# Juice Fasting Ala "Fat Sick and Nearly Dead"... Going for it!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

Curious if anyone else had seen this movie (which is free to stream if you have Amazon Prime) and been inspired to give it a go? I have! I am starting Friday and going for 10 days.

I ordered this juicer:



It looks very similar to the one in the movie, it is very cheap and may not be great but after reading MANY reviews of juicers it seemed like it would do the job with only a small investment. I can always upgrade later...

My plan is to do the juice- fast for 10 days then if all goes well, to add in one healthy meal ...till I reach my goal. I also watched some interesting youtube videos of other people trying this or similar stuff...

I will add that right after watching the movie, I was not planning to do it. I really did not want to give up coffee! LOL, food was not as big a concern! 
But the more I thought about it the more I thought, this may just be what I need to jumpstart a healthier life style. I usually only drink one cup a day anyway. I was also very inspired by the truck driver in the film... just a normal, fast food raised guy from Indiana and his story more than the main guy, is pretty amazing.

I was going to start Thursday but then I remembered I have to go renew my driver's license and so best to wait till Friday. I want 3 days where I can relax and not have to go anywhere... while I detox. They say the first couple are the toughest. Then it is not bad at all and many report much more energy.

This is a good blog post I found with some good tips: http://www.thegreengirls.com/6-simple-tips-for-a-successful-juice-fast/

Would love to hear from anyone that has tried it, thought about it or is doing it and any good juice recipes would be great!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

We watched it and then promptly went to Fry's the next day and bought one of the Breville juicers they used in the movie.  I don't think I lasted more than 3 days, I felt really sick on it but my DH LOVED it.  He said he felt like he had more energy and he didn't miss food at all.  I ended up supplementing with apples and roasted veggies.  At one point, we even went on a trip with friends and brought our juice with us which I expected to be awkward but it wasn't too bad.

I wish I could pass on recipes but I think after the first time, I just tossed in whatever sounded good (my first recipe came from the movies site).  We loved using kale for our greens as it gave a high yield of juice and lots of nutrients but didn't have any bitter flavors compared to other greens.  We also loved pineapple for sweetness.  Cantaloupe had the highest yield of liquid but became overwhelming even when mixed with tons of other fruits and veggies.  Blueberries are awesome but don't give much juice and you can't really taste them if there's anything else in there.  Apples were the best to add "liquid" without an overwhelming flavor and carrots were surprisingly lovely when combined with a hint of fresh ginger.  If you have a Costco nearby, you might want to raid it - buy more than you think you need.  You will be surprised how little juice comes from what seems like a ton of food.

I wouldn't be opposed to doing it again but I might do one solid meal of veggies for dinner since all the juice was pretty harsh on my system.  I'm super sensitive to acid though, I can't even eat oranges so my experience probably isn't the norm.  

The health benefits are clear when you watch the movie.  A health nut friend of mine told me it was terrible and was totally against it until she watched the film.  She also ended up buying a juicer and while she didn't fast (she was training for a marathon), she did replace lunches with juice and said she felt healthier too.

Good luck!  Keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks so much! This was very helpful info.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I have watched this movie and it is very compelling. I am thinking about getting a juicer so I can at least try adding juiced veggies and fruits to my diet for a nutrient dense power snack. I'm not to the point where I want to do the full fasting experience, but I am curious. The transformations in the people who did the juice fast were amazing. They looked much healthier. It's a great documentary to watch for many reasons. I especially liked the man who represented his weight loss by lining up bowling balls. It was a very concrete way of picturing the weight that used to be on his body.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I think I'm ready! I got the basics, I have a feeling I did not get enough but I can always get more...

I got: 2 bunches of celery &  2 of kale, carrots, cucumbers, tomatoes, pears, apples, ginger, lemons and pineapple.  
I also got some herb tea and plenty of water. 

I plan to prep it all tonight, give my kitchen a good cleaning and set up the juicer so I am ready to go.

I just had my last in n out burger for a while...maybe ever... there I said it. Yes, I am so ready.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I woke up with a bad headache yesterday but made it through day one, lost almost a pound. I am feeling much better today and getting the hang of using the juicer and getting the right blends. The biggest drawback is the mess, you _must_ clean it all by hand when you are done. I use a little bag in the refuse container as suggested which is a big help.

I am not sure I can make it 10 days, I am planning to do 3 for sure and see how I feel. I may add one high protein meal after that...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Day 4 and I have lost 9.6 pounds! I feel really good but last night was rough, I am drinking a TON of water but am still feeling dehydrated, had a terrible headache most of yesterday but much better now. I think I can make it to Sunday but just focused on getting through today. 

T.L.,
I found some here http://www.jointhereboot.com/blog/ and then just played around till I found own "mean green" blend. You can also find variations on youtube...

The blend that works for me is:
5 large kale leaves
1 large cucumber with skin
2 celery stalks
1 small lemon peeled
2 apples
1 pear 
3-4 spears of pineapple (which I buy pre cut)
1 inch of ginger (though I am taking this out for now to see if that helps the hydration)

This makes about 36 ounces, or 3 meals for me

I also like this mix for the afternoon/evening

strawberries about 1/2 a large container
2 plums
2 pears
1 apple
1 cucumber
celery
and ginger

though I again I am leaving that out... may try mint?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

p.s the forums on that link are great, lots of good info there.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

How do you like the juicer you got?  Any downsides?  Does it fling stuff all over the kitchen?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisa,

I like it ok, it was a good choice for the fast and the price is pretty amazing compared to most juicers. It does not make too much outside mess, you just have to be sure to have the plunger covering the load area. I can get half an apple or pear in, no problem. It is a bit of pain to clean but they all are. Using a small bag (produce bags are perfect and lord knows I have plenty) in the pulp dispenser helps a lot. I just make a batch in the morning and another in the late afternoon, each gets about 3 servings which gets me through the day.

I am seriously thinking about getting a nurti bullet though, you may see the infomercial that runs constantly. It is more of blender/food processor type gizmo. Easier to clean and I after Sunday, I plan to go to 1 meal and juice the rest of the day, so it may be perfect for that...
The best deal for these is to pick one up at Bed, Bath & Beyond, they are $99 and you can download their famous 20% coupon... on Amazon they are pricy at 150.00!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am half way done, wow! I really don't think I believed I'd get this far, especially during the first few days. I am not hungry at all, weird! I just finished my morning batch and usually that would only get me to about 1pm....and it is 4:30. Also found some relief from the sand trap mouth, Ricola!

I am pretty confident I'll make it to Sunday.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I lost 11.8 pounds as of today, day SIX!
I did a post on my blog about it as well... it is not easy to make juice look good but I think I did it !


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, good for you! When I was in university (about, oh, 30 years ago), my room-mate went on a 12-day juice fast and I decided to join him on it. All we "ate" were strained juice drinks, that we filtered through coffee filters to remove any pulp. 

I had headaches, too, for a few days. Then I stopped feeling hungry after a few more days, except when I smelled something good I remember my mouth would water!

I didn't have much weight to lose, it was more of a challenge to see if I could do it. I think I lost about 6 pounds. 

Good luck, Lara, and well done!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

WEll - I'm going to watch the movie soon (this weekend, maybe?) and then seriously consider whether I could do this. The title of this thread (& obviously the move title) really grabbed me - describes how I 've felt so much of the time in recent months.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Harvey, amazing to hear how you made your juice and CegAbq, check out the movies site, they have a forum and blog with lots of good info... Youtube also has a lot of good videos, with info and inspiration. I really liked this one:


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I *think* it needs to be juice, no pulp. Keeping the pulp brings the drinks into the smoothie category.


Thanks, T.L.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, I could probably handle a smoothie fast!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Trying to wrap my head around some one not liking avocado but ok..  Yes, I think, at least for this plan juice from a juicer is recommended... though last night I did one from Jamba Juice which was more of a smoothie but I am sure it was ok. I just got my nutribullet and plan to use it in combo with my juicer starting next week. I will do two or 3 a day and one healthy meal...starting Monday. 

I honestly think I could go longer on just juice but I have to travel at the end of next week for work and I don't think it would work. And really for the long haul it may take longer to reach my goal but I think I will have a better chance of changing my lifestyle and keeping it off.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought a Nutribullet, too. I make a smoothie every morning for breakfast. The downside is I'm hungry 10 minutes later. I get around that by supplementing with whole grain toast and a Cliff bar. 

Juicing alone isn't likely to melt the fat off of you, if anybody's curious. You've got to sweat to make that happen. I do applaud anyone trying to eat healthy, though.  

Also, never put apple seeds in a juicer. Apple seeds contain cyanide compounds that can make you sick.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Trying to wrap my head around some one not liking avocado but ok..  ...


I used to think that I did not like avocado. Then I discovered that I love fresh avocado but detest old avocado or dips past their prime. This is similar to how I feel about peas and asparagus, wonderful fresh or good quality frozen but terrible canned or old. (My favorite way to eat peas is in the vegetable garden immediately after picking them. )


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Nova_Implosion said:


> Juicing alone isn't likely to melt the fat off of you, if anybody's curious. You've got to sweat to make that happen. I do applaud anyone trying to eat healthy, though.


Well, I have done a minimal amount of exercise this week and lost 14+ pounds but agree in the long run you will get better results and feel better by adding exercise. I am going to swim tomorrow and plan to start walking next week.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations!

I juice my coffee beans every morning.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I juice my coffee beans every morning.


Really? how and why and what does it taste like?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Really? how and why and what does it taste like?


I have to pour hot water over them, otherwise it tastes a little bitter.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just tried out my Nutri bullet and wow! So easy and quick, love it! It took me about 20 minutes to clean the juicer, about 30 secs for the NB! I wish I could rec getting on on Amazon but they are way over priced. Walmart or Target 99.00!


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

We have a Breville juicer and really enjoy it.  We try to juice at least one meal a few times a week, and if one of us is ill, a day or two juicing and the illness is gone.

Biggest issue we've had is the expense of doing an all-juice fast.  In our area at least, fresh fruits and veggies in the amounts needed run upwards of $20/day per person.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Day 10! Planning to go to one meal day starting tomorrow... may still juice on the weekends when I am not working.

Very pleased. Did not weigh in this morning... will get the final tally tomorrow. 

Interested to gage the next week, I will be happy with what ever the scale says as long as it is moving in the right direction. I am also traveling later in the week so that will be interesting.

Yes Silver Maple, it is expensive but so are Doctors and Hospitals! There are ways to cut costs, there are fruit washed you can buy, which is much cheaper than always buying organic. I also hear stores like Cosco have good prices... I have a market called Sprouts Farmer's Market and they have good prices. Still I am sure I spent more on food this week then I normally do, even if I had eaten out a few times...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Done with the fast part! Wow, I am kind of amazed at myself... ! I am down almost 16lbs, 15.8 to be exact! I am onto the next phase... 
adding back one cup of coffee (minus artificial sweeteners) and 1 healthy low carb (not no carb) meal a day...

I am also using the Nutribullet almost exclusively... so much easier, plus you get the fiber. The biggest drawback of this process has been constipation and I am hoping this makes a difference. I can only imagine my results if that were not the case.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

p.s. Anyone try Stevia in their coffee? How is it?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't been on for a while but I'm thrilled to be catching up with this thread and seeing your progress, CueChick.  Congrats!  You're inspiring me.  

My DH is talking about juicing again and we just might do it but I started a crazy workout routine (Bikram yoga) which I'd like to get settled into first.  Lately, I've been making smoothies with my Magic Bullet and I find that adding a few tablespoons of chia powder helps curb my hunger since it's rich in fiber.  My smoothies are usually kale, banana, ice, coconut/almond milk (unsweetened), chia powder, and stevia if needed (I sub red kale if I add berries so it looks pretty).  

As for coffee, my DH likes stevia but I found something better!  At Whole Foods, they have this coconut palm sugar/stevia blend by Sweet Tree that is low in carbs and tastes divine.  Plus it doesn't have a bunch of unnecessary ingredients - just coconut and stevia.  My DH is put off that most powdered stevia has silica in it but truvia brand doesn't use that for preventing caking so it's what we use.

Seeing the NutriBullet is making me want one.... I didn't realize this was an enabling thread!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi T.L.
I feel great! I will try the watermellon, can juice it!  I have plenty of energy and 16 pounds is like carrying around a bag and a half of kitty littler, so yes I feel it. Still have some kitty litter to go though !

I picked up some Truvia mixed with sugar yesterday and I like it. Only 5 cal a tsp and I use a lot in my coffee so I am happy.

I think what I like about this plan is it is so easy, so cut & dry. No counting calories, no tracking what I eat. Just juice, juice, meal, juice....!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Cuechick!  You inspired me to watch the movie, get mentally prepared and now I'm on day 2 of just juice.  I had already elmimated caffeine so I haven't had any real detox problems.  I feel really good, but I haven't found any veggie juices I like yet.  I made a white peach/apple juice that was divine, but it sounds like the veggie juices bring the most benefits.  What was your percentage of veggies to fruit?  Not sure how long I'm going to do it.  A month would be great.  I've been feeling tired and lousy and hopefully this will help!  Thanks for sharing your journey.  You inspired at least one person to do it too!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Above is my favorite combo... my feeling is, if you need to add more fruit to make it tasty, do it. You will be more likely to stick with it if you like the juice.
Keep in mind, that it makes about three 12 oz servings.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks!  That recipe is slightly different from mine.  I'll try yours.  THe first veggie drink I made, I sort of winged it--and had to dump it!  It was horrible.  I put in half an onion and that was waaaaay too much.  I hated throwing it out, but it was a horrible way to start.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Grapes are also good and you can add the stems, adds fiber.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am actually struggling with the nutribullet a tad. I'm not getting a good green juice with it, unless I combine it with my juicer... Today in the juicer I did; cucumber, celery, carrots, apples, pears and a handful of kale... then in the NB I did mango, pineapple, chia powder and papaya + water. The I combined them and squeezed in some lemon (forgot it before)...  also forgot ginger. Much better than what I tried yesterday with the NB. I am also not crazy about the texture of it... straight out of the NB. Too thick!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This ebook is free today. Double-check the price before "buying" because it may not be free for long!

Raw is the Answer: The 30 Day Green Smoothie Diet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The only healthy way to keep weight under control, for me, is healthy life style. That requires eating healthy foods. There comes a time when you start disliking processed foods. Fresh tastes much better. It takes time and can be done..


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link Dream Weaver!  And to think I *almost* didn't check kb before heading out for the day; would have been bummed to miss that.

The hubby and I re-watched the movie last night; we had watched it a year ago and started but I didn't make it very far and we just reverted back to our old ways (even attempting a Man vs Food challenge in Vegas last month  ).  I believe this time we're ready to use this to reset our views on food and make a positive change in our health.  

CueChick, you've been inspiring as well as TL and Lisa and anyone else here trying this - I'm happy to have an outlet of support as I start this journey.  So the shopping and planning begins....


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Oh, and just got back from the doc. My BP was 112/77. Perfectly normal. First time in eons. YES!


Yay!!! It's always nice to see _measurable_ results!

In addition to the freebie I posted earlier today, here are several other related books that are currently free (double check prices-freebies are time-limited!).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> ... Oh, and just got back from the doc. My BP was 112/77. Perfectly normal. First time in eons. YES!


Congratulations!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kindlequeen said:


> Thanks for the link Dream Weaver! And to think I *almost* didn't check kb before heading out for the day; would have been bummed to miss that.
> 
> The hubby and I re-watched the movie last night; we had watched it a year ago and started but I didn't make it very far and we just reverted back to our old ways (even attempting a Man vs Food challenge in Vegas last month ). I believe this time we're ready to use this to reset our views on food and make a positive change in our health.
> 
> CueChick, you've been inspiring as well as TL and Lisa and anyone else here trying this - I'm happy to have an outlet of support as I start this journey. So the shopping and planning begins....


Good luck! Just take it a day at time and it dose not have to be perfect.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

TL - congrats!  I have a friend who was having trouble with bp, after your feedback I think I'm going to force him to watch this movie.  

My hubby and I had a heart to heart tonight and we're going to juice twice a day and eat salads for dinner for the next month or so.  The change of heart came when we realized that the heirloom tomato plant that we've been babying for months is finally going to give us tomatoes in the middle of our fast!  So our "food" will be lots of tomato salads over arugula until the season ends.  This plant is over 6 feet tall now and it's got a bunch of tomatoes but not a single ripe one yet.  

I'm excited to start juicing though; after cutting out all gluten, sugar, and starches AND starting bikram yoga, I have not lost a single pound.  Starting to get a bit depressed but seeing other people on here being successful and breaking the evil clutches of processed food gives me hope.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought I would check in, I had a week of mixing juice with food and travel. My weight rocked back up almost 6 pounds. I was not really discouraged though, chalking up some of the original weight loss to water. Also I was very "plugged" up, if I can be so blunt. Over the weekend, I drank juice for the most part and my one meal was a high fiber soup and piece of high fiber bread. I also had a lite popcorn and another slice of bread as a snack. I lost 3 more pounds and got unplugged!! (Which actually happened after I weighed in)

I really like soup as my meal, though you do have to watch sodium. I also upped my water intake. 

I made a very tasty smoothie style juice (or blast) this morning:
cucumber
pineapple
strawberries with stems
5 or 6 grapes
1/2 a banana
ground chia seeds
cold spring water

I blended this in the nutri balst but it was a little bland... made two servings

So to the 2nd half I added:
1/2 cup of mango greek 0% fat yogurt
1 tsp truvia

ahhhh YUM! So much better in both texture and taste.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Posted my latest update on my blog: http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2012/9/11/reboot-part-2.html

I think I have found a good routine. Am doing well with one meal a day.... looking at doing another 10 day fast though in a week or so.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm reviving this thread because my DH and I are taking the plunge!  A new year and a new start (even though it is February) can be so exciting.  We're going to juice (possibly throwing in some smoothies as we go) for the entire month to detox ourselves from the holiday binging.  

Although I do have to admit that we're not off the best start.  I decided to do a detox juice for breakfast which consisted of:

(makes 2 servings)
2 apples
3 large carrots
5 celery stalks
1 large beet (I used golden)
1 inch ginger
handful of cilantro

It was a bit strong and not the most friendly way to ease into it.  Has anyone else tried juicing recently or stuck with it?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

TL - I love sweet but my DH is all about the tarte stuff (he likes 'unripened' fruit while I wait until some fruits are almost bad before I eat them).  I'd be interested to see how you adapt recipes for the two of you!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried it last summer and could not find a green recipe that I could stomach.  However, I loved the fruit juices, and still try to drink a glass of it a few times a week, often as a breakfast replacement.  It's just not as good as it is in the summer with all the wonderful fresh fruits.  Good luck kindlequeen!

Does anyone know the pros and cons of drinking juiced fruits and veggies vs. smoothies made with fruits and veggies?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been wanting to add smoothies to my juice fast so I've been doing a lot of reading on it.  Juicing is supposed to give your digestive tract a break where as smoothies keep it working.  The fiber in smoothies is great for you but you won't get a full 'cleanse' unless you go all juice.  This is just what I've heard....

I found a green juice winner!  (Pineapple is the dominant flavor so it might be cheating  )

(one serving)
1/2 cucumber (peeled)
1/5 pineapple (I took off the skin and did about a 1.5 inch slice of the whole thing)
5 leaves curly kale
1 sweet lime or 1 green/fuji apple (seeds removed from apple/rind removed from lime)

The juice came out great for lunch so I made it again for dinner adding some celery.  I thought I was buying lemons but surprise - I got sweet limes!  They're really odd, I think they're a bit like a cross between a lime and grapefruit but they're not tart.  DH didn't like them for eating but they're great for juicing.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

So I wonder if I'm just drinking a glass of it here and there if  I should be doing smoothies instead.

You have no idea how many batches of veggie juice I threw out.  Let's just say a little onion goes a long way.  So does hot pepper.  Orange rinds are disgusting.  I'm going to try and do all juice again this summer.  Your recipe sounds good.  That doesn't seem like it would've made much juice though.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm learning the things to stay away from!  I think I tried onion once and tossed it and I have done bell peppers before but we didn't like it.  Peppers just need to be in moderation if you're going to do them.  Hot ones?  You're braver than I!

We're still uncertain about cilantro and ginger.  The morning juice with both was spicy and I'm not sure which one of those made it so hard to drink, I even used half of what I was supposed to.  I want the health benefits of both but if it makes me fall off the diet then it's not worth it.

Also, I love to eat tomatoes and I grow different kinds every year but I dislike tomato juice so that's one veggie/fruit? you won't see me blending.

The pineapple and the cucumber actually made up most of the juice and it was really good.  

TL- I'm going to try your recipes but my juicer won't make that much juice in one batch.  The spout is kind of low and the pitcher only holds about 35 ounces so I'll need to jerry-rig something.  I think my hubby would love the blend you make for yours!

I'm not going to lie, we had to pay a bill downtown and we must have passed 20 (smelly) restaurants which made the end of this day one super hard!  Tomorrow is a new day though and seeing there were responses here totally cheered me up!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the Breville Juice Fountain Plus



I think I would like to make bigger servings, right now as it is once the juice starts coming out the hole in the side of the pitcher where the spout goes in I have to stop. I am thinking about putting the juicer on a phone book and trying to get a large mason jar or other pitcher under the spout. Our servings are usually around 18oz each since we split the pitcher.

I think I'm really ready for this and my body has been prepared for at least two months. The pasta I used to love gives me stomach aches (feels like food poisoning), foods I eat all the time have stopped tasting good, I feel sick or tired after most meals, and no matter how much I eat, I get hungry about an hour later. My diet hasn't been the healthiest and I've been craving veggies. I think my body is pretty much trying to tell me that it's done with me killing it. I suffer from asthma and eczema - I know that wheat can be triggers for both of those so it will be interesting to see if they ease up or even go away. I get really phlegmy after most meals - my throat gets all congested and I have trouble talking (and breathing) clearly without rasping even when I'm not sick. I would love to figure out what triggers that reaction because I'm almost sure it's an allergy.

I wish I could say that I'm doing this to lose weight and get clear skin and more energy but in all honesty, I feel like this is a step towards saving my life.


----------



## Odessa Lasch (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not exactly fasting, but I love juices and smoothies. They make a really quick lunch or dinner, and I try to have one every day. I use a vitamix blender and drink as much of the whole fruit as I can. Using apple juice instead of water makes green smoothies really palatable. 2 leaves of kale, 2 cups of spinach, and an apple covered in a mix of half-water and half juice is the easiest thing ever, and a really easy way to eat lots of greens.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't juice, but I do eat in a way that is healthy for me.  I bought a vitamin two years ago so I could have a liquid breakfast on occasion and still get a grain, protein, fruit and dairy in,  and a dairy and fruit smoothie before bed, but I do not use it with the veggies.  

I just don't eat sugar/flour/wheat in any form whatsoever.  And I try not to eat high fat and processed foods.  If I eat sugar/wheat or flour, I can gain 80 lbs in just a couple of months.  It's addictive for me and research is starting to show that sugar has the same addictive effects on our brain as cocaine and other drugs.  And that includes artificial sugar. 

Anyway, I think the Vitamix is the best thing going for liquifying.  I often use frozen fruit and any other kind of blender could not handle it very well.  There are people on KB that bought and do smoothies regularly as a lifestyle with the Vitamix.  They could testify how much better the Vitamix is than other blenders and/or juicers.  I can do grain in my Vitamix and not be able to tell that I added oats.  One thing I do recommend though is that you NOT buy the one with the 48 oz container (I think it's 4 so that it fits under the counter.  I soooo wish I bought the one with the regular size container, which I think is 60 oz.  And, this should clinch it for you.......it's the easiest piece of equipment to clean that I've ever owned, bar none.  You rinse the top, put hot water and a drop of soap into the container and whirl it on high for a minute.  It is its own mini dishwasher.  You can find them on QVC on easy pay and on specials pretty regularly.  

I don't regret getting th Vitamix even one bit and I don't make the use of it that you folks would if you were eating raw, juicing, living on greens, etc.  And no waste, you can throw the whole fruit or veggie in and that is very healthy in the long run and will also give you the fiber you need to stay "Normal".  Ground flax is great also for keeping one "normal",  It's very important that flax has been  refrigerated when you buy it though and that you keep it refrigerated.  It goes rancid otherwise, not to mention losing all the healthy nutrients.  

Anyway, I just popped in here due to the interesting title and had to leave my 2 cents worth.  Good luck to everyone doing a juice cleanse.  I don't think I could handle that, but I tend toward being hypoglycemic.  I'd probably either faint or choke someone who I found irritating.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

corkyb said:


> I'd probably either faint or choke someone who I found irritating.


Ha!!!!!! Off to check out the vitamix. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I watched Hungry for Change a few days before I made the leap too and it just reconfirmed why I've chosen to juice over all the other options out there including smoothies (yes, it was researched to death). The other night I watched Food Matters which goes into how underutilized vitamin therapy and nutrition is in our medical system, it was by the same people who did Hungry for Change and it was pretty interesting.

My friends think I'm crazy and some want to tell me what I should be doing but I know what's right for me and I respect what's right for them. The last time I got healthy, I had to take it to some extremes including cutting out alcohol for an extended period of time and I was able to maintain my health for close to 5 years. Things really took a turn for the worse a year ago when my dad died suddenly at the age of 50 and dealing with the family stuff (one brother who's handicapped and still a minor, seeing my mom lose her house) I took out all the stress on my body by filling it with 'comfort food.' I'm looking forward to my body purging all the crap and I can't wait to know what it's like to FEEL healthy.

And yes, I do have the urge to


Spoiler



rip people's faces off and scream at the top of my lungs


 at times. I had some major anxiety going on tonight and I did yell at my DH when he invited a friend over who insisted he HAD to cook food at our house for his son and eat it here instead of eating before they came over. He knew we were doing a fast too. I felt it was really insensitive and I felt a bit attacked in my home. But it is something I will have to deal with and if the DH invites people over for the Super Bowl and they want to cook then I might just have to leave my home. (Even if our home team is playing! )

TL - thank you so much for the link to the other thread, I do need to check it out! I have thought about elimination before and it scares the DH, this was a solution to getting back on track he agreed to since he was moved by Joe and Phil's stories. He's a hardcore Atkins fan and I think we'll find a happy medium in the future (he can do his low carb pasta and I'll choose spaghetti squash instead).


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Diet Dr Pepper was my poison of choice!  After I learned about the combo of aspartame and caffeine some things just clicked for me.  The night I watched Food Matters, I ate Taco Bell for dinner and had a diet Dr Pepper.  Afterwards I was jittery; my hands were shaking and my teeth were chattering, I felt a bit chilled but I wasn't cold.  I don't know if it was a blood sugar spike from carbohydrates or the reaction of the diet soda which was probably my fourth that day.  If I were to tell my doctor about this, they'd wave me off.  I've seen nutritionists who weren't able to help me and I'm not shocked that doctors aren't trained in nutrition.  

The information they discussed with how the combo of aspartame and caffeine affects brain cells hit me hard because my nephew who turns 7 this month drinks a ton of diet soda and he's on meds for ADHD.  His mom (my SIL who knows everything!) claims the caffeine doesn't affect her kids and even the 2 year old drinks more diet cola than milk or water.  Their second drink of choice is aspartame sweetened raspberry iced tea mix which they call "juice."  I wish I could have a good influence on them but they live in Illinois and I'm in California - I don't see them often enough.  

I think you're absolutely right to jump on the soapbox when it comes to health and vitamins - more of us need to do so and scream it at the top of our lungs!  Eight years is almost a decade of your life - that's almost a decade of medicating yourself over a problem that could have been fixed easily.  I would be super upset about that!

I have found that I miss the carbonation of soda more than anything else so I will allow myself to have some carbonated water (from my sodastream brought to my attention by kb enablers) and I'll add sliced stawberries, lime, mint, and anything natural I have on hand although I'm not doing the berries now because I would eat them.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I've been making some ginger simple syrup and using that with my soda stream. That's been great.


THAT sounds good! How do you make it? I'd love to try it with my soda stream.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh TL, I love your ideas but it's such a lost cause.  My SIL is not petite to put it lightly, her parents suffer from diabetes and have had cancer; her sister who suffers from Crohn's keeps trying to get them to be more conscious and it doesn't work.  Not only this, but she makes it worse by telling her kids they don't like healthy food.  My mom offered them apples when they were here and SIL said her kids don't eat fruit, after they left my mom discovered my niece who likes to sit on the table near the fruit bowl had taken bites out of every apple in the bowl!

I'm not sure if you're close to my age, but they say the thirties are the new twenties so it's not too late to enjoy life and take control!  I so admire your story and I'll keep it in mind when my willpower gets weak and those darn Jack in the Box commercials start making me waiver.  

I am also looking forward to the ginger simple syrup recipe!  Sounds yummy!  (And dare I say it might also work as a good mixer?)

I made a special fruit cocktail for the game - it was lovely but super tarte!
(for the two of us - servings about 14 oz ea)
5 kiwis
1/3 pineapple
1/2 papaya
1 cup green grapes
1 granny smith apple


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I love juiced pineapple!  I add it to most of my juices so we're buying 3 at a time.  Once I start to introduce sugars back into my diet, I'll try making the ginger simple syrup - it sounds really good.  I might tweak it and try it with some coconut palm sugar, one of my fave sweeteners to see how it comes out.

Day 4 has been almost as hard as Day 3 (I watched the Super Bowl and every other commercial was painful).  I'm down 5 lbs and I don't care if it's water weight, any movement in that direction is going to remind me that what I'm doing will eventually have a positive effect.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the ginger syrup recipe.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Tuesday was my worst day ever!  I had about 4 separate incidents where I thought I was going to pass out, 3 at work which would have been ok if I worked at an office and could just crawl under the desk but I don't and I would have passed out in random people's homes.  Awkward!  

I wish it was as magical as it sounds but my skin isn't amazing (I have an eczema breakout on my hands that won't go away), I don't have boundless energy, I am always cold, I do still get 'hungry,' and I think about food.  ALL the time.  I've planned every meal in my head from March 1 for like the rest of the year (not crap of course).  And I'm not craving veggies, I'm craving meat.  I've always had emotional issues with food so I'm not shocked; plus you can't even drive down the freeway without being bombarded with ads.  

Beyond all my whining - I do have some mango in my fridge that I need to use so I think I'll make your yummy new drink, TL.  It will be a sweet way to lighten up my day!  I've really been enjoying a cucumber/kale or spinach/pineapple combo lately!

We just booked a trip next week in Lake Tahoe for 3 nights in the middle of our fast so we'll see how it goes.  We plan on trying to fast while we're there.  Unfortunately, with work commitments we couldn't make the trip work out after we're done and I used some points so I got an amazing rate at Harvey's (less than $40/night).  This will be interesting!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> I have an eczema breakout on my hands that won't go away


I have a daughter who has exzema breakouts periodically. I recently came across this suggestion & sent her the link. (Obviously I have NO idea whether oolong tea will work for exzema or not, but it's an interesting idea)
http://www.abqjournal.com/main/2013/02/04/health/vinegar-does-the-trick-for-heartburn.html


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you CegAbq!  I don't know if you've seen me in the tea thread   but drinking some oolong doesn't sound like a terribly painful cure!  I might need to hit up the Asian grocery store (Ranch 99 Market) for some tonight.

TL - I'm not doing smoothies, just juice.  The dizziness and nausea subsided, it was mainly just that day I felt like crap and I overexerted myself - plus I didn't have any caffeine that day.  I have read that the 'detoxing' your body goes through can feel like the flu and that's exactly what it felt like.  I probably would have cheated (ate something) or not pushed myself so hard if my husband wasn't with me the whole time.  I knew if anything got really bad, then he'd take care of me.  Plus, I wasn't operating a car or putting anyone else in danger.  I'm still getting chills though which I've also read is common.  We'll see, if the misery doesn't subside by the time I'm halfway there, I'll add smoothies (with protein powder and/or yogurt).

Sorry for such a whiney post, I just didn't feel like lying and sugar coating what it feels like.  I truly wish it was an amazing experience!

On the up side, we discovered we can juice mangoes in our juicer - I feel this is a small victory since I LOVE mangoes!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm hoping I'm almost there!  My husband is convincing me to keep with it!  The same guy who begged me for Taco Bell at the end of day one.  Oh, did I mention that he tried to KILL me the other night?

I'm pretty sure I've made it known that I like my juices on the sweet side; the devil decided to make dinner one night and thought that adding a grapefruit would be a good idea which in all honesty, it's not a terrible idea.... until you add a lime to it!  And he decided not to peel either one.  Now I supervise....

My body is pretty much like, "Remember how you didn't shy from adding butter to the pan?  All those moments when you would eat a whole avocado on your salad because you didn't want to share?  Yeah.... I USED those fats!"  Beyond my hands having this eczema breakout I can't shake (which I'm starting to question because they're rough, sometimes red, and they don't itch - they burn, especially when they're wet) - my skin is dry all over and my scalp itches like crazy (yup, dandruff city isn't pretty).  I haven't changed anything - no new soap, hand soap, detergents, shampoo, showering frequency- although I do wash more dishes than before with the darned juicer.  

On the up side, I'm starting to get more energy and I've added coconut water into my day for hydration.  I'm loving juiced mint in some of the concoctions I make but still haven't figured out how to make beets palatable which is a shame since I've got 4 in the fridge....


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, I just watched "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead" and I really admire those of you able to do these juice fasts. I don't think I'd make it. I might be okay with the fruit juice but I hate veggies - even V8. I'm also too lazy to make the juice and clean out the juicer.


----------



## Odessa Lasch (Jan 18, 2013)

Dara England said:


> Wow, I just watched "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead" and I really admire those of you able to do these juice fasts. I don't think I'd make it. I might be okay with the fruit juice but I hate veggies - even V8. I'm also too lazy to make the juice and clean out the juicer.


The veggie juice is really palatable when you add fruits to it. Just make every juice a fruit+veg, and you'll be able to eat big bags of spinach and kale. 
Try four oranges, a handful of baby carrots, 3 cups of spinach, a cup of fresh or frozen mango and cover it half-way with water. It's a great breakfast or lunch. Lots of hardcore people would tell me that I'm a jerk for drinking so much sugar with my spinach drink, but you have to do what's right for you. Just add water if it's too thick or stevia/ agave nectar/your favorite sweetener if it's not sweet enough. Citrus takes the edge off bitter veggies, and you'll find yourself adding broccoli and kale in no time.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I have coconut oil in my cupboard (the good virgin kind) and I have used it to remove makeup.  I'll have to try rubbing it on my scalp.  I'm not sure I care enough about the UPS guy's opinion so he just may catch me all slicked up and smelling like a pina colada!  He comes quite often and I'm pretty sure all the delivery people have gotten past hoping to ever see me in anything but pajamas.  Now I'm remembering how I love sauteeing butternut squash in coconut oil and cumin, then using it as a meat substitute in tacos.  I digress....

The juice fast isn't easy, I knew it would be tough but I'm pretty sure that FSND glossed over the tough points now that I'm there.  Or maybe I'm just not as tough as I think I am.  If anyone saw me literally crying while washing out my juicer because I miss cooking, they'd probably never be convinced to try this insane journey.  I do hope at the end of it, I come out healthier and determined to keep up the positive change.  If anything, it proves that you can do what you set your mind to.  And I think I'm getting better, seriously.  Either that or the part of me that loves food is slowly dying.

I hate tomatoes, so there is no V8 like juices going on in my house!  We go through lots of pineapple and apples to keep it palatable.  As Cuechick said earlier in the thread (I hope I'm giving the credit where it's due here) - you have to make a juice you like so if it's 1/2 fruit so be it.  Otherwise you'll have no reason to stick with it and even fruit has nutrients.  Joe Cross was seen buying tomatoes and onions to make juice in the movie and more power to him but if he gave me that, I'd be running to the nearest fast food restaurant faster than anyone.  Even if he offered to add vodka!

I did buy broccoli today, that will be one of my next juice experiments and I got another papaya which did pretty well.  

Off to google psoriasis now....


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I want to get started, but it's so pricey to even get started much less buy all the vegetables for it.  The government really needs to stop subsidizing corn and make it so our farmers can grow the things that are good for us cheaper instead.  I just watched "Hungry For Change" on Netflix, which got me interested in it.  Sounds like I need to watch this "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" one, too (the guy who did that was in the one I just watched as well).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've made purees of cauliflower and broccoli in my Vitamix. _To die for!_ (Going to try it with carrots soon.) Put that on 100% whole wheat pasta. Healthy?!! And I like beans (except green string) and brown rice. And fruit. But I still like my meat and dairy.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> It's an entirely new way of thinking about food, and can be a difficult adaptation. It was for me.


Well, made the jump and got a mid-line model Breville fountain. It'll definitely take some getting used to, I pretty much went and got all the vegetables I could and threw them in there and juiced away. You get a lot of looks at the store when your grocery cart is full of vegetables. I ended up with a ton of juice that actually tasted pretty good, though I don't think I'll be using cabbage and cilantro again... at least not in those quantities. Kale seemed to fill the pulp hopper with just as much as I put in so I think maybe wetting it more first will help extract more from it. Now if I can just keep up with it every day and not have to buy $30 worth of vegetables every two days I'll be golden.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Well, made the jump and got a mid-line model Breville fountain.


How's the cleaning of the machine? I've heard cleaning juicers can be a little time consuming.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> How's the cleaning of the machine? I've heard cleaning juicers can be a little time consuming.


I've gotten pretty adept at it even just after 3 days. You pretty much just wash the plunger bit, then pull off the top and wash it out with the chute, pull out the blade/sieve and scrub it with a brush they supply, then pull off the pulp hopper and empty it and wash it. Clean out the juice cup and you're done. I probably get it done in 2 to 3 minutes?

Depending on what and how much you juice you may need to clean out the pulp as you juice. Kale doesn't shrink a whole lot, so if you do kale you end up having to stop and scoop out the pulp mid-juice. They have this little scoop on the end of the brush that makes this a little easier to do without pulling the whole machine apart. The first few times before I knew my quantities I'd clean the pulp out at least three times per juicing, but that was making enough juice for like 5 or 6 big glasses. I can get 2-3 glasses without cleaning it out now, unless I use kale of course.

So yeah, it's not as easy to clean as a blender or anything, but it's far easier than the horror stories I'd heard had led me to believe.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

From what I saw if you really want the best you can get you want a masticating juicer. People recommend Omega for those, I guess they're a step up from centrifugal which is what the Breville Juice Fountain is. I got my Breville as an entry juicer and will probably go for the Omega if I stick with it and have the extra cash at some point.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I feel bad that I never posted an update!

So I didn't go the whole 28 days and it was a lot harder than I expected - emotionally!  My husband and I prepared a TON of juice and brought a cooler with us up to Tahoe for a 3 day trip but during the trip we broke down and decided to eat dinners.  After that, we came home and stopped juicing.  We made it 16 days, the last 3 days we juiced for at least 2 meals (with a healthy dinner).

After returning to food but continuing cutting sugar, alcohol (except 2 special occasions), and wheat, I have kept off most of the weight.  I lost a total of 9 pounds and I've only gained 1 back.  

If I were to do it again, I would make my juices for the day all at once.  Having to worry about making the juice and cleaning the darned thing gets old when you do it up to 4 times a day!  Some days I was hungry but I would forgo making juice because I didn't want to clean the juicer.  I would also not stock up on beets.... my DH really didn't like them!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I like veges and fruits and these make major part of my diet along with multi-grain bread and some dairy/poultry/fish. But I don't plan to go on a particular juice diet. Good luck to all juice lovers...lol


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Amazon Gold Box Daily special has their current "hourly" special which lasts two hours or until sold out. It an Omega Masticating Juicer for almost $70 less than it will be in less than 90 minutes. Started at noon EDT and half are sold already. It's currently going for $159.00

Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KHPFFI?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Or just go to Amazon and click on the gold box deal of the day. Hurry or you will miss it though. Seems like a pretty good deal and someone mentioned masticating and Omega as being the best.

Paula


----------

